# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Krew w oku po uderzeniu

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

W piątek uczestniczyłem w bójce i dostałem dość mocno w oko. Teraz mam czerwoną plamkę krwi na oku, ktora sie nic nie zmniejsza, wręcz przeciwnie, bo dzisiaj zauważyłem że tak jakby sie bardziej rozeszła. Czy jest to normalne po mocnym uderzeniu? Co mam robić?
Proszę o szybką odpowiedź.,.

----------


## Hanna

Jeżeli wzrok się nie pogorszył i jest tylko ta plamka to podobnie jak z siniakiem z czasem tez się wchłonie, zatem w tym przypadku wizyta nie jest konieczna.

----------

